# Frustrated...need advice



## jamie16 (May 10, 2013)

Hi guys! I have never posted something like this before but I know that you guys are always there for anyone on this forum...you guys really give the best advice so here it goes... Iam a tenth grader in high school and suffer from anxiety/depression/ADHD and I feel like Iam completely out of control. I just don't know how to get back on track with everything to keep me healthy( I put my schoolwork and other stuff before it). This past week has been extremely awful for me... It is the week before midterms and I have been given a hefty amount of work to do. I have been sick all this week but on Wednesday something was very wrong so I went to the nurse... I was out o breathe from just walking down the hallway she took my oxygen level and it was at 88(which is not good) but let me finish the day. I went to the docs the next day and he told me I have two ear infections, sinus, bronchitis, and I had anAsthma attack at school!(which I didn't even know I had asthma) so... I have been out of school for the past two days(thurs and fri) but I need advice on a couple of things. I have been given so much work that Ihave stayed up some nights to 4:30 am and waking up at 6:30... Last night I had two lab reports, math papers, a whole video project(which I worked my butt off trying to finish but didn't!) I got to bed at 4:30...wanting to cry knowing I had school I ended up sleeping in with out knowing and missed another day(today happened to be one of my first midterms)...I feel so stressed out from this year that I have been binging like crazy and not going to sleep(average bed time is now 2:30) I FEEL LIKE I CAN'T HANDLE ANYTHING! My parents still ask me to do work at home with all of this going on and I feel guilty for letting them down and my boys r suffering to...I feel horrible about this but I usually do a big cleaning once a week that takes a few hours but this week I ended up just flipping their fleece over-felt awful and I didn't take them out for free range one day... Iam trying my best to juggle everything but I can't and my health and my boys' happiness is suffering from that. My parents have been looking for a therapist and spychiatrist for me but iam scared because that means more responsibilities to get to bed on time and not to binge. Feel like Iam letting my parents down cause they do their bet to help me( I have been to impatient and a partial hospital before) but Iam stubborn... Almost self destructive. Even though this week has been crazy, the whole year is really a mess which I won't go into any further. What should I do? I can't handle everything right now... My parents even threatened to take away my boys because I wasn't doing my responsibilities around the house. They are one of the few things that make me happy right now considering I have been super depressed and isolating on my free time over the weekends and not socializing at all with my friends... I just feel like I can't please everyone...the docs, my parents, the teachers... Feel awful thanks for reading my LONG rant... I really appreciate it. I don't want to go into lots of detail for your sake and my sake but do you guys have advice?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

First, talk to your parents or write them a letter and hand it to them. Let them know what's going on and how you feel. With mental illnesses, awareness is important. They need to understand what's happening and work with your for a solution. If you're like me and animals help you, taking them away as punishment will make it so much worse. I almost killed myself when a similar situation happened between my dog an I. 

I have a few problems, like social anxiety an depression. I'm in college and last year everything got out of control. It was like the story of the god who must forever push a stone up a hill. Eventually, I went back to my psychiatrist. I went to my teachers and explained the situation. It felt like giving excuses but they listened and worked with me. They extended a deadline here or offered an alternative there. It eased the pressure up. 

It's also important to at some point say, "today is going to be for me and myself. " shut your door, turn on music or grab a book, let the rats run wild. Don't worry about this deadline or tht due date. 

If you need to, talk to your school counselor. They can work with you an your teachers and your parents to make things better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jamie16 (May 10, 2013)

Thank you! I do have some difficulties with talking to my teachers(like you said...I feel like they Iam making excuses) so maybe I will talk to the guidance counselor before. Thanks for the advice... I usually do not like letting my personal issues interfere with school but I think you have a valid point for me to tell someone at school. Iam worried...if it is like this in high school, what will be like in college?


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

I too suffer from sosial anxiety, depression and also ocd. And I know precisely how you feel. Sometimes it just begins to become to much. Because of that I started to self harm. But I soon learned that its not a solution. I learned when it became to much to shut my door. Earphones in and music on as loud as possible and to sit on the floor and play with whatever pet is available. I am done with high school and in the workplac


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

It became hard to balance everything. But the advice I can give you. Stand back and breath. Tell your parents. Tell your guidance counseler. Just tell someone. They can help.


----------



## jamie16 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I love this forum soooo much Anyone ever get frustrated knowing that you can't handle as much as others without doing something harmful to yourself. Some people can handle so much responsibility and be on top of everything but if I try to do the same amount, my physical and mental health suffers. I just wonder why I can't take on as much as I want to without getting completely stressed out... Can anyone else relate?


----------

